# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Teknologjia e komunikimit

## StterollA

*TEKNOLLOGJIA E KOMUNIKIMIT*

Gjeja me e rendesishme ne jeten humane eshte komunikimi. Ne prehistori, njeriu ne vend te ligjerates perdorte mimiken, levizjet e trupit. Nevoja e njeriut per nje komunikim me te mire, bene qe te zhvillohet ligjerata. Ky ishte nje hap i madh dhe i rendesishem ne evolimin human. Me vone kur njeriu filloi te mesoje te shkruaje, ai mundi te dergoje mesazhe larg baneses se tij. Me zbulimin e elektricitetit, si telefoni dhe me vone pc, sot teknologjia e komunikimit ka arritur nje nivel qe pervec transferimit te mesazheve, por edhe pikturave me ane te videotelefonave. Makina e shekullit XXI, pc, eshte gati ne c'do shtepi dhe po behet nje mjet i nevojshem. Posta e re elektronike, e-mail, ne te cilen mund te dergojme edhe piktura te levizshme, tashme ka zhvlehtesuar posten e letrave. Me ndihmen e sateliteve te shumte, me mund te realizojme lidhje telefonike dhe video ne c'do pjese te botes. Por, teknologjia e komunikimit nuk mbaron ketu. C'do dite zbulohen gjera te reja qe e bejne komunikimin me te lehte.

*Faqja me e mire e Web-it*

Yahooligans, kjo eshte per ju!
Kohet e fundit nje reviste pc-sh, qe eshte "PC WORLD", zhvilloi nje sondazh per sitet e web-it, me popullor dhe te lehte ne perdorim. Kriteri: mekanizmat e levizjes ne site lehtesojne gjetjen e gjerave ne te, e mbulojne c'do gje qe supozohet te mbulohet, a jane me te mire se bibliotekat tuaja, ose TV, apo se kutia postare e deres tuaj te jashtme, a ofrojne dicka interesante dhe te re... Une mendoj se kuptoni qellimin. Ne total jane 32 kategori ne 4 prej te cilave Yahoo, ka qene i emertuar dhe ka marre 3 tituj. Ka humbur vetem titullin e shitjes ne ankand. Yahoo eshte siti i vehtem i shpallur ne me shume se dy kategori.
Siti me i vizituar ne bote ka fituar kategorine "free e-mail" dhe ka mundur MSN Hotmail me nje rezultat shume te ngushte. Me e rendesishme eshte se Yahoo eshte e lehte per tu hapur, dhe njofot kur vjen nje e-mail i ri (Yahoo Messenger).

*Aceleratoret Grafike*

Tani, nje hyrje per direktivat qe mund te jene AMD, arritja me e fundit e INTEL, ne frontin e procesoreve, ne nje kompetim ndermjet industrive te kartave grafike 3D, ATI dhe NVIDIA, ka qene pak e veshtire. ATI RADEON 8500 e cila eshte testuar, dhe eshte vlersuar ne favor te tyre.
Spikjet e tyre kane provokuar nje eksitim ne arkitekture, ne linjat e produketeve te meparshme kane fituar nje karte me status "ultra". Por koherat ndryshojne, une supozoj, dhe keshtu bejne emrat; dhe keshtu kemi lene pas dore me te cilat jane duke u quajtur TITANIUM GPU, me TI500, i ulur ne maje te grumbullit.

_Cfare ndryshoi?_

Karta duket me shume ose me pak, dhe punon, si ndonje GeForce tjeter qe ju keni lexuar ose perdorur... por vecse me shpejt. Per fillestare ajo vjen ne thelbin e saj ne 240 MHz dhe 64 Mb e kujteses se saj. 3.8 ns DDR ne 250 MHz, duke punuar me efikasitet ne 500 MHz. Kjo eshte nje nga referencat e dekorit 200/460 te GeForce dhe perdorimi i memorjes 3.8 ns do te thote qe duhet te jete ndonje dhome e ngjitur ne termat e harkut me keto opsione. Duke qene te dhene shembujt inxhinerike nuk jane gjithnje indikative se cfare ju duhet te prisni nga nje karte me pakice, do te ndalohet derisa permbledhja jone e kartave me pakice te publikohet ne ditet e ardhshme. Te metat ne shpejtesi te kesaj karte te cilat mbeten te njejta si ne GeForce te meparshme, nuk jane nje surprize qe kjo karte te tregoje performance me te mire se paraardhesi i saj. Gjeresia e saj per te treguar permiresime eshte 8 GB/sec nga ato te parat. Performanca e ngritur qe sigurohet nga driverat XP DETONATOR, sigurojne per te mare pike. Keto drivera jane te paret qe ne kemi degjuar rreth tyre, nderkohe qe ATI po dergonte permbledhje shembujsh te qarqeve RADEON 8500. Te hedhura ne treg pak jave me pare, ata tashme kane reformuar performancat me shume ne treg, madje per existencen e kartave GeForce.

_Cfare nuk ka ndryshuar?_

Ata prej jush duan te sigurohen qe ju akoma duhet te merrni tiparet qe jane bere standarte te qarqeve dhe nuk do te coroditen. Karat me pakice qe jane anoncuar, shumica e te cileve do te jene kopje te desajnit te referuar vijne te gjithe me standart TV-in, DVI-out HRAA, DirectX, OpenGL. Duke u ngjitur ne krye NVIDIA, jo vetem qe ju lejon ju te mburreni, qe ju te vini ne pune QUAKE 3 ne 1600 x 1200 x 32 mbi 12H. Ajo te lejon te merrni avantazhe te plota te lojrave te tjera qe kane sjelle ne maje sisteme me karta grafike me te shpejta poshte gjunjeve. Do ishte budallek te themi qe eshte lire per 400 $ per nje karte. Por fakti qe cmimet nuk ishin te larta se origjinali duhet te vije si nje lajm i mirepritur. Ne te vertete disa cmime edhe pse duken pak si me lire. Perfundimisht kjo karte nuk eshte as nje karte e shtrenjte dhe as e lire e perhapur shume. Perfubndimisht NVIDIA duket se e ka konfiskuar edhe nje here kuroren e shpejtesise duke lene qe ATI as te mos kapen paj saj. Me 8500 qe po pret te dali ne javet e ardhshme pas nje muaj vonese te leshimit, por po supozohet se po konkuron me shpejtesi te medha te perdorura ne shembujt e meparshem.Ata do te kthejne....kane hardware per ta bere. NVIDIA eshte mbret i grafikave 3D, duke ofruar performance.
Lartesite:
Performance e shkelqyer
Mbeshtetje e OEM
Cmime te ulta
Fuqi me e mire nga ngjeshjet 3D
Ultesirat:
400 $ s'eshte pak

*Mainbordet*

Prodhuesi me i mire ne TAIWAN per motherboardet, ASUS, sot hodhi ne treg modelin P4B266, per SOCKET 478, procesor INTEL PENTIUM 4, memorje DDR. Ky mainboard ngre teknologjine e CHIPSET te INTEL te shperndare performancen e pritur ndersa po perfshin tipare dhe vlera inovative. Keto te dyja c'bllokuan vleren e teknologjise PENTIUM me gjeresi brezi te larte DDR SDRAM. Mbeshtet deri ne 2 Gb te PC2100/PC1600 dhe nje gjeresi PEAK 2.1 Gb, ben te mundur performance te rritur ne multimedia etj. Me specifikimin e memorjes DDR qe po adoptohet shpejt me rrjedhen kryesore, siguron zgijdhje me nje performance te larte dhe te besueshme.
Per sistemet PENTIUM 4, P4B266 i ASUS, skicon tipare opsionale te USB 2, qe eshte specifikimi i fundit i lidhjes se pajisjeve periferike me shpejtesi 450 Mb/sec. Dy here me e shpejte sesa USB 1.1. USB 2.0 eshte kompatibel me te gjitha aparatet. Produket e fundit USB 2 te krahasuara me ASUS perfshijne shpejtesi te madhe per HARD DRIVE te jashtem, te brendshem, optike, pajisje VIDEO/AUDIO etj. P4B266 perfshin tipare inovative per perdurues shtepiak. CHIP UNICAL BOARD IC dhe ASUS POST REPORTER, japin shpjegime te qarta per sistemet. I perfshire eshte dhe ASUS EZ PLUG, udhezues per energjine. Per AUDIOPHILES, nje SPIDF i jashtem nderfaqesor ben lidhje te pershtatshme. 

_Percaktimet e celsave:_

Support INTEL PENTIUM 4 socket 478 processor
CHIP INTEL i845D dhe ICH2
Vrima 3DIMMS per deri 2 Gb te PC2100/1600 DDS RAM
Vrima AGP 4x
Perkrahje ATA-100/66/33
Mbajtes 2 USB 1.1
6 vrima PCI/ 1 vrime CNR
4 mbajtje USB 2
6 kanale AUDIO CMI8738
Kontrollues INTEL 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN
Nderfaqe e jashtme S/PDIF
Pentium 4 u permiresua ne motherboard-et ne seri te rinj. Keto te fundit ripercaktojne performance te larte per Pentium 4 me chipset INTEL 845D dhe mbeshtetje qe DDR 266. Operimi i sistemit eshte rritur ne nje gjeresi brezi 2.1 Gb/sec. Duke mundesuar te shijosh perfitimet e verteta te eres digitale. I vlefshem ne nje varietet modelesh, motherboard-et ne seri ASUS, sigurojne zgjidhje te besueshme dhe te forta per te gjitha llojet e sistemeve PENTIUM 4.
DDR-Perforcimi i memorjes, c'bllokojne vleren e teknologjise PENTIUM 4 me gjeresi brezi te larte DDR SDRAM. Duke perkrahur deri ne 2 Gb te PC2100/1600 dhe brezi pik 2.1 Gb/sec. ASUS ben te mundur performance te rritur ne aplikimet multimediale, video, audio etj. 6 kanalet me zgjedhje. ASUS perdor C-MEDIA te brendshme pa pasur nevoje per karta audio. USB 2 ultra i shpejte me zgjidhje, me shpejtesi 480 Mb/sec.
Mbeshtetje te avancuar media - lexuesi i SMART CARD, ben te mundur teknologjine CUTTING-EDGE, qe ka siguri te rritur, transaksione online, botim informacioni, me shume SD, dhe memory stick. Jane te mbeshtetur duke bere te mundur rritjen e mbajtjes se file-ve. Lidhje fleksibel ushqyesi, eliminon nevojen per te blere ushqyes, shton stile sistemit.
Shtrirja - eshte ultra i shtrire me 6 nderfaqe standast PCI dhe lidhje per 2 mbajtes USB. Mbart modema software dhe teknologji via nje karte rritese. Vrima AGP 4x mbeshtet kartat optike te avancuara. Mainboardet ASUS sigurojne cilesi te larta, bashke me driverat qe posedojne. ASUS ben te mundur nje deng te vlefshem softwaresh te programit te 3 popullor qe te ben te mundur te shijosh te produktit. Programe antivirus Trend AV PC-CILIN 2000. ASUS PC PROBE per monitorim.

_Permbledhje:_

INTEL PENTIUM 4 socket, chip INTEL i845D dhe ICH2.
Vrima 3 DIMMS per deri 2 Gb te PC2100/1600 DDS SDRAM
Vrima AGP 4x
Perkrahje ATA-100/66/33
Mbajtes 2 USB 1.1
6 vrima PCI/ 1 vrime CNR
4 mbajtje USB 2
6 kanale AUDIO CMI8738
Kontrollues INTEL 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN
Nderfaqe e jashtme S/PDIF

* E ardhmja pa kablla* 

Chipe te shpejte jane vehtem nje pjese e ekuacionit per INTEL. ASUS prodhon teknologji wireless. Mbeshtetja ETHERNET do te zhduket ne 2003. Nje projekt tjeter i INTEL eshte programi i quajtur BIG WATER, detajet do te jepen gjate ketij viti. INTEL, MICROSOFT dhe ACER, po punojne per nje laptop qe punon si tabele shkrimi, maja e tij eshte si e nje pc, por qe e njeh shikimin e perdoruesit. INTEL dhe MICROSOFT po punojne ne fushen e celulareve. INTEL po inkurajon klientet e tij per perdorimin e teknologjive wireless per bisnese. Intel do te paraqese nje projekt ambicioz javet e ardhshme, qe perdoruesit te jene te lidhur gjithmone me internetit kudo qofshin.

----------


## StterollA

*Rrjeti*

5 vjet qe tani idea e rrjetit shtepiak dhe atij automatik mund te jene sinonime. Rrjeti shtepiak merret me ate qe te beje te mundur qe pajisjet elektronike te komunikojne mes tyre. Kaq larg rrjeti shtepiak po perpiqet te gjeje konsumatore. Perfitimet kryesore jane se mund ta ndash me dike. Zgjedhjet bien ne 2 kategori, me kabuj dhe pa kabuj, por jane te vjeter, te shpejte dhe te lire. Ethernet ka shijuar sukses te kufizuar neper shtepi, ai transmeton 100 Mb/sec, ato me 1 GB po behen me popullor. Negativja e ETHERNET- eshte se pak shtepi perdorin CAT-5, nje sistem i paraistaluar kabujsh, qe kerkon carjen e mureve. Interneti mund te punoje me te edhe kur kabujt jane ne vend te tyre. 2 kandidate te tjere jane telefoni dhe kabujt elektrike. Rrjeti me telefon shperndahet nepermjet HPNA. Ky instalim eshte i thjeshte. Shto USB bazuar ne ushqyesit HPNA dhe kartat e brendshme, dhe ushqyesin ne nje linje telefonike dhe problemi u zgjidh. Gjenerata e pare ishte me eficiente, sepse kishte shpejtesi transferimi 1 MB/sec, dhe ndarje interneti dhe filesh, por e pamjaftueshme per multimedian. Ne shtator 2000 HPNA erdhi me shpejtesi 10 MB/sec, me te njejtin cmim, keshtu qe fitoi tregun. Dy perfitimet e HOMEPLUG jane jo njesoj si telefoni, spinat e ushqyesve paraqiten ne c'do dhome te shtepise. HomePlug nuk eshte akoma projektuar per rrjet pune pervec PC. Zgjedhje e POWERLINE dhe PHONELINE jane jo te kushtueshme dhe te lehta per instalim. Expertet presin qe teknologjite te kapen nga konsumatoret.

* Pjeset e kompjuterit* 


PC consiston ne nje qark elektronik te quajtur mikroprosecor, sic eshte njejsia qendrore e procesimit (CPU), qe drejton funksionet logjike dhe aritmetike, dhe hap programet e PC.
PC ka memorje te perkohshme per te
ruajtur te dhena dhe pajisje ruajtje si HD,
floppy, CD, qe kane memorje e perhershme. Informacioni futen ne PC, nga tastiera ose mausi. Informacioni jepet ne ekran ose ne nje ekran video LCD, ose printohet ne laser, dot-matrix, ose printer me gjilpere.


* E ardhmja e PC-ve* 


Pas shume kohesh hyrjet e banimit, do te arrijne pertej PC te zakonshme dhe aplikimeve te internetit, tabela Web, telefona inteligjent, dhe pajisje te tjera. Ne kohe mund te lidhemi me pajisjet e kuzhines tende, etj. Me funksionet ROBUST do te mund qe desktopi i PC te ike me ne fund? Analiste kane parashikuar zhdukjen e desktopit. Tastiera ze nje madhesi te plote, paraqites tye medhenj, dhe komponente te fuqishem ne PC, do te shfaqen gjithnje ne perdoruesit ne shtepi. Pa dyshim ne shtepi perdoruesit me nje teknologji te larte te lidhen me shtepite e tyre, dhe te pasurit nje tavoline kafe nuk eshte ekonomike. Nderkohe shtepite "pa desktop" mund te marrin pas STAR TREK dhe te behen bashkeveprues zeri. Ti i flet shtepise dhe boksi te flet ty. Pamvarsisht ne te njohurit e zerit, nga IBM, MICROSOFT, jane funksionalitete qe shume vite larg nga aftesia ne mjedise te shtepise. Kjo do te jete dekada me pak pajisje portabel dhe rezolucion te larte Tabela e Web te Intel eshte nje shembull i shkelqyer. Si shume projekte prototipe, ato te Intel peshojne sa nje liber novele e trashe, dhe kane ekran LCD. Pajisje pa tablela si PDA ofron nje boks per muzike dhe karikohet ne nje djep. Por tabela eshte shume e rende per te qene e leverdishme. INTEL ishte me goje te mbyllur per detajet e produktit, por ViewSonic ishte shume afer punesimit me pajisjen e saj te ngjashme ViewPad 100 SuperPDA. Duke lavderuar porcesore 200 MHz INTEL StrongRAM 640 MB te SDRAM, karte PC dhe zgjedhje Compact Flash, ekran 10" TFT me rezolucion SVGA, kjo mrekulli prej 2.5 poundesh mund te punoje me tipe te ndryshme te MS Office MICROSOFT ka treguar se tableta fillestare te PC te tij duhet te prodhoje produkte te tilla te pajisura me 802-11 produkte. Qe perdoruesit te mos ulen ne kete inkarnacion te pare, krahasoni PalmPilotPersonal ose AppleNewton me PalmVX ose iPAQ Pocket Pc te diteve te sotme. Nga njera ane duhet te balancosh nje table Web me mire se ta mbarosh ate lehtesishtm midis gishtave. Tregu i aplikimeve eshte mbushur me zhdukje dhe produkte qe asnjehere nuk pane hapsiren Cyber. Njerezit duan hapsiren Web per te sjelle produktivitet, qe tregu i tyre te jete i servirur me mire, nga tabela pa tela. Kur aplikimet dhane me pak bum per ngritjen, tablelat akoma me te vogla, PDA pa tela fitoi pike. Aplikimet net nuk jane te vetmet lloje, pajisje te listen e pajisjeve te zgjuara shtepiake. Aplikimet audio qe lejojne CD-te apo te tjera media te tjera qe lejojne nje direktori MP3, qe i lujne ato neper stereo-t ne shtepite tuaja me ane te Ethernet ose Home PNA, duken si perspektiva te pa sigurta, nderkohe qe mjetet e shtepive rriten. Promoters thone qe bokset clirojne stres ne PC dhe asnjehere nuk perplasen, por keto justifikeme avullojne kur ju konsideroni te kryeni te njejten detyre me nje PC. E njejta duhet thene dhe per 3COM. Nga ana tjeter SONY PLAYSTATION2, dhe SEGA DREAMCAST kane provuar se me kutite e lojrave mund te nxirren fitime te medha. Tani me procesore grafike, drivera CD, DVD, dekodues MPEG dhe kapacitet per zgjerim HD, vija e pc-ve midis lojrave eshte duke u bere e dukshme. Duhet qe nje komponent i shtepive te ardhshme ne net te jete destinuar per sukses. Kjo eshte nje nga tiparet e pajisjeve qe trajton internetin si nje mesatar me te mire se nje destinacion.

* Vizioni i sotem i se ardhmes* 

Ne rrugen e endrave 2001 ne Hillsbors, Ore, Intel pajisi disa shtepi vitrina me tipe te ndryshme aparaturash me teknologji te larte. Konsumatoret u habiten pas lojrave si CyberCook nje ekrani si nje panel si nje ekran i shtypur qe montohet ne kuzhine per te pare filma. Disa shtepi morren disa pajisje si MP3 Player portabel ose PC bazuar ne WebCamera. Mrekulli te arkitektures nuk kemi pare ndonjehere, aq shume WC ne nje dite. Shtepia me teknologji te vertete te se nesermes nuk do te shtyje elementet e saj te sheshta dhe pajisje te tjera para fytyres tende. Elektronika domethene te te nduhmoje te jetosh sic do. Projektet e INTEL jane "me pak butona me mire". MICROSOFT ka shtepine e vet vitrine, ne Redmond. Keto kane futur plot teknologji eksituese me prototipe. A i mbushet duart plot? Te mbyllesh apo te hapesh deren e jashtme duke pare nje sensan. Ne grazhd mund te gjesh nje laptop te pajisur me Windows CE. Keto inovacione jane te perdorshme tani por akoma nen buxhetin e shume konsumatoreve. Ndoshta shume nga inovacionet e jashtme jane ne gjendje per te kontrolluar pajisje te jashtme me xheste duke pasur kamera qe shohin levizjet e trupit tend duke e interpretuar ate. Screen Frigde she nje LCD eksperimental: IBM paraqet permbajtjen e pajisjes keshtu qe nuk hap deren. Ne Japoni SAMSUNG eshte duke testuar nje frigorifer inteligjent qe ka ekran LDC 15" lidhur menje PC. Ky mund te lidhet me Web, PC, TV, kontrolloje pajisje te shtepise. Shpejt LG ELECTRONICS do te vere nje sobe microvale me nje TV te vogel. Nje modem lidhet me te dhe merr receta gatimi. MATSUSHTIA/PANASONIC, eshte duke shitur nje sobe microvale nje Japoni. Pajisja ben edhe rekomandime.


*Aloud 4IE* 

Te exosh faqe web mund te jete e veshtire
dhe sidomos nese keni nje tekst per te lexuar. Kjo harxhon kohe ne rrjetin global. Per te
evituar kete perdorni nje program qe quhet ALOUD 4IE. Kjo lexon tekstin nga web. Mund
te fillosh kur te duash, dhe si te duash. Ai
lexon c'do rresht te text nga web. Me kete ai lexon cfare te duash ti. C'do version behet
nga zera femrash dhe meshkujsh. Ai mund te punoje me nje procesor 486DX, 8Mb RAM, VideoCard, VB6. Duke perdorur ne te programe qe harxhojne pak kohe dhe mund te jene interesante.


* IT Comunikimi ne Web* 

Komunikimi i stablizuar ne Web ka bere shume gjera te thjeshta, por ka gjere qe nuk jane akoma ne nivele te larta. Ne qofte se miqte
tuaj nga ana tjeter e botes, athere 
interneti te jep te gjitha mundesite per te vepruar. Sidoqofte nese jeni ne nje qytet, nuk mund te zevendesoje kontaktin. Disa njerez
jane martuar nepermjet chatit ne web. Me
quaj te vjeter ne shije, por nuk ka gje me
te mire sese realja, comunikimi direkt.

* IT Siguria* 

Ju keni akses me shpejtesi te larte, ju jeni i hapur per rreziqet. Disa soft-e jane krijuar
per te te mbrojtur nga disa qe quhen
HACKER-a. Mundet qe nje hacker te kete nen kontroll shume PC. Por nese nje person skanon shume here athere kjo bie ne sy. Ju mund te beni prite dhe file jo publike per rrjetin, gje qe nuk mund te transmetohen ne modem. Dicka tjeter. Nese ju rrini shume ne rrjet, shume nga filet tuaja do te behen te vogla, per shkak te hackerave paeksperience. Keshtu qe ju duhet
te kontrolloni PC tuaj nga profesioniste, qe te siguroheni.

* Disk Test Pro*


Te transportosh te dhena me floppy, eshte
nje problem i madh, sepse ato mund te kene sektore te demtuar. Per kete gje perdoren
floppy te Disk Test Pro. Ky eshte nje
program qe ben qe floppy-t te marrin sakte
te dhenat. Ky analizon, kontrollon, riparon floppy-t standarde. Ben te mundur qe te ruaje filet ne disketat e prishura. Ajo i formaton.
Disk Test Pro eshte i pazevendesueshem
nga formati i Windowsit. 

* CT/ Procesoret* 

Procesorri Intel Pentium 4 me 2.2 GHz, me performance ne muzike, dhe imazhe. Intel-i ka nxjerre nje procesor shume te fuqishem, me 2.2 miliard cilke ne sekonde. Ndertaur duke perdorur teknologjine e advancuar, kjo paraqet nje stat te larte te performancave. Sistemet per kete procesor jane me kompjuterat me te shitur. Me mira e InfoTrend Group tregon qe 33% e perdoruesve kane kamera digitale. Ne 2005, Forrester Reasearch tregon qe 92% e perdoruesve te PC ne USA, mbajne permbajtje multimediale.
Inovacionet e uzinave te performuara te procesoreve PENTIUM 4 jane ndertuar ne industrite e gjysem percjellesave, duke perdorur eficencen e bakrit ne nderlidhje. Duke perdorur teknologjine INTEL ishte i afte per te krijuar CHIP-in onBoard, duke reduktuar masen ne 30%. Ajo mund te marri 1000 tela te vendosur ane-per-ane te barabarta sa floku i njerzeve. Procesi 0.13 mikron me tenologji te se ardhmes eshte me i shpejti. Transistoret me te vegjel 60 nanometer perdoren per prodhimin e volumit. Keto kane performance te teknologji. PENTIUM 4 eshte procesori i desktopit i matur me SPEC CPU* 2000 benchmark, punon me WINDOWS XP. Ky procesor ka shpejtesi marramendese me WINDOWS XP ne SPECint*_base2000, me pike 771. Ne SPECfp*_base2000 ka 776.
Platforma e shpikjeve. Chipi INTEL 845 tani suporton DDR, duke mbajtur industrine me volum DDR per zgjidhje te shpejta dhe nderoperusese. Sot INTEL ka anoncuar dy borde desktop D850MVSE dhe D845BGSE qe suportojne 5 porta USB 2. Dy boarded jane lancuar nga INTEL per hyrje te USB 2 chipset te integruar qe do te lancohet kete vit.

* CT/Zeri* 

Nje External Audio Solution Introducing Sound Blaster Extigy, me Sound Blaster te plote
per PC, ose NOTEBOOK. Thjeshte lidheni
jashte shtepise tuaj ku keni PC, apo
NOTEBOOK, dhe shijoni cilesine digitale te besueshme te audios me Sound Blaster
Extigy's 24bit/96kHz DACs
me 100dB SNR cilesi. Instalimi i shpejte me
USB skip ka zgjidhur hapjen e chasis te PC.
Kjo mund te lidhet tek c'do porte USB. Lidhni bokset dhe hapni program e SOUNDBLASTER-it dhe kenaquni me muzike. Portat e advancuara qe kane Optical dhe MIDI In/Out, SPDIF-IN, Line-In dhe Mic-In. 
Tweak Your Sound prej Across the Room Convenient dhe zbavitje, dhe paneli forntal ju jep nje telekomande pa tel, e gjitha nen kontrollin tuaj. Nese ju keni bokse surround me butonat CMSS, qe lexon c'do MP3 file. Behuni i pari te perfitoni nga fuqia e larte e SOUNDBLASTER-it, e vetmja audio digitale e besueshme per PC dhe NOTEBOOK.

* Derguesit e rrjetit* 

Ne Shkup u lejua rrjeti 5 vjet pret tani, idea e rrjetit dhe e automatizimit mund te jene sinonimi, sic jane standartet e UpnP qe lidhin shtepine me zyren. Rrjeti i shtepive eshte larg per tu asimiluar nga konsumatoret. Cahners In-Stat provoi kur lidhje e shtepive me markete ishte 567 milion ne 2000, ky numer pritet te rritet ne 6 miliard ne 2004. E mira kryesore e rrjetit te shtepive eshte qe mund te behen share ndermjet tyre. Keto kane 2 solucione: me tel dhe patel. Ne pergjithesi opsionet me tel jane te vjetra. Ethernet transmeton me 100Mb/sec, megjithate 1Gbit po behet me i nevojshem. NIC-et e Ethernetit jane 50 ose me pak, dhe po behet si standart per t'u integruar ne motherboard. Pika e dobet e Ethernet-it eshte se pak familje perdorin CAT-5, gje qe ben te germosh muret dhe te besh pluhur. Perdorni HPNA me baze USB dhe krijoni rrjetin tuaj. Ne shtator 2000, HPNA doli me version te ri, me te njejtin cmim, qe beri te rritej popullariteti. Linjat e fuqizuara dhe linjat telefonike kane pak shpenzime dhe jane te thjeshta per instalim. Ne shtepi protokolli pa tela ka qene HomeRF, i cili filloi me 0.8MB/Sec. Deri ne 1.6MB/sec. Tani ato kane arritur ne 10MB/sec, dhe ne 2002 ndofta 20MB/sec. 802.11b standart quhet Wi-Fi ose Ethernet pa tela,qe perqehet nga zyrat dhe po behet popullor. Eshte shume e sigurte. Kjo suporton Telefona Virtual me tete lidhje te stimultueshme, media, dhe funksionalitet te te dhenave te web-it. WECA ka filluar qe Wi-Fi do te behet Bluetooth kompatibel. Chip-et qe konsumojne tension te ulet, jane me te nevojshem per arsye se mbajne per nje kohe te gjate, por qe kane transmetim te dhenash me distance te vogel ne 720MB/sec. Kjo ben Bluetooth me cilesine e TV. Beneficet kane treguar qe pak shtepi perdorin teknologji digitale, per multi-perdorim, pajisjet me apo pa tela.

----------


## takllagjyn

llojet e rrjetave

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ka shum ky informacion qe eshte publikuar?

----------

